# Telling cheating spouse you filed!



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

How did you tell your spouse you filed?

I just sent an email to H explaining in detail the hurt and devastation that I have endured for the last 6 months due to his betrayal, the reconciliation "terms" that I set up but were never met by him, the things that he will lose in his life without me, i.e., health insurance, loyal partner, friends and family that have been appalled by his behaviour. 

The last line of the email reads, BTW - I am finally giving you what you seem to want most.... I filed for divorce today! 

P.S. - Hope she was worth it... !


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

That works congrats on taking the first step you deserve better. I told mine I was filing she could have the OM I dont need her.


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

I also said in the email that after 15 years married, *I refused to live in an "open" marriage*. I went on to tell him I have a ton of respect for myself and my daughter and will never let someone who is suppose to "love" us openly disrespect and dishonor our life together by going around town with this bar tramp. 

He gave up a 400K home, family, security, friends, family and future for a tramp with 4 DUIS, no credit card, lives in a double wide trailor, bar tends to make cash and sleeps with married men.

*Monumental mistake....! *Ironically, I actually feel sad for him and the hell he will face once reality sets in and he really believes that I am gone from his life.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Roses are red, violets are blue, I'm sure gonna be happier rid of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

FFL,

When he gets back to real life...he is going to regret losing you and his family...

Keep moving forward...


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

FL, you know how this is going to end for him. He's gonna find that she has about as much loyalty to him, as he did to you. The karma train is rolling down the track with his name on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Good email ;o) I hope he reads it.


----------



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

I simply left the filed divorce petition with a waiver of service for his signature on the kitchen table and told him that I needed him to sign the waiver within 10 days or I would have him served.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I should have waited to tell him. I sat him down at the kitchen table and said flat out "I don't want to be married to you anymore and I know you will never change. A zebra doesn't change his stripes and I can't live in a marriage like this anymore"

IN the last 3 months, all I've heard are threats that he doesn't have to give me anything and that he should have kicked my @$$ to the curb years ago. The control freak in him is REALLY coming out now and it p!sses me off


----------

